# The fate of Jake, his cell is empty . . .



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

A story too good not to share . . . 

There were so many of us waiting ... Laid in a kennel for so many weeks was one-year old Jake. A nothing to know-one dog used only for the abuse of training other dogs how to kill correctly. His lip torn and scars so badly making it impossible to count them all. He on the other hand, the epitome of resilience of a cruel, cruel, world handed to him. Anytime someone approached his kennel he would jump-up to let them know the he was in practice with the "pick me, pick me" sign that every shelter dog learns to exhibit for that "One last High School try". 

Alas, he was the dreaded Pit bull. Through no fault of his own it just happened he was born into the life of







and had the extreme scaring to show for it. He with all his honor took those scares as lessons of what he was not to be. He was so sweet. He was just a goof. He was just a baby. The second time I approached his kennel he jumped up for a huge "HELLO' bark and I warned him that that was going to look like aggression so he better put on his nice-nice cap. LOL. I sat every visit to watch the crowd and take notice of what others thought of him. After all, aside from the scars he wore he was a cute little thing with a HUGE smile. People passed him often but those that stopped would take immediate sorrow to him. Most would comment on what a wasted dog he was because no-one will have him now. As I sat a child ran to Jake's kennel with the brightest eyes, smiling, and full of excitement yelling "this one grampa, this one". Grandpa replied "Oh, no, that's a very bad dog. Its a pit bull". Jake was pretty excited too and at that moment I was very happy that Jake didn't understand the English language. 

I didn't pass judgment because we all know the reputation and Jake was truly a mess, but worse indeed a pit bull. However, I did get the biggest warm fuzzy from that perfect little lady with sandy-brown hair and curls half down her back, chocolate brown eyes like a piece of fudge, in a little pink dress that would only fit my one leg, and smile as white as snow ... She, the tot in the room, could only see past all of Jake's horrible assets as a facade to find that he was the one "on the inside". That, I think Jake could understand. =0) 

Anyway, you get my drift. Jake amazingly did tremendously at the shelter. Most dogs shut down for all the obvious reasons quickly, but not him. He wore his smile right down to the end. He just laid waiting and knowing that his time would come. Well, it did come. I approached the darkest of all the wings and approaching his kennel it was dark, hot, and empty. That smiling face that had just been there one week before (to tell me he was still smiling) was gone. I took an especially long time with him last visit because a volunteer came and sat with me and we hoped together he wouldn't die that night. 

Dogs that tug at our hearts are certainly a catch22. We track them because for whatever reason they make us a better person, them again giving to us as they get nothing in return. It's like walking that green mile as we approach these kennels and turn probably a bit slower to look into their kennel. At glance it's just another empty kennel that on a half-full glass scale is positive because it means the shelter has one dog less in it that has come in. However, one can't help but reflect on what was once there and that fate of Jake. The shelter had done wonders for him. He looked ten times better now. He is even more social, but more important he seemed to know that that life he left behind ... Is left behind. 


Oh, what happened to Jake? Well a VERY SPECIAL SOMEONE saved his life. I can actually even disclose their name ... RESCUE. At deaths door he is now a RESCUE. I am completely honored to work with so many unbelievable people from the shelter that wouldn't give up on this boy to find an out to the life he'd had, to the rescue that gave Jake the break he wore that smile for, for weeks, in "HOPE", his time at the shelter would end.







What a Good-0'l-Boy. A happy ending too good to not share.

A special "Thank You" to everyone involved in rescue - your hard work and dedication to this magnificent breed and all other breeds is truly admired and appreciated! 

_______________________________________________
Tina

Proudly owned by:
Sire: 3.5 year old GSD NSR Rescue
Venus: 2-3ish year old GSD (shelter stray via NSR)
Logan: 5yr old handsome GSD foster (NSR)


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I love the ending of this story... I'm so glad Jake got what he deserves. A chance.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

I wish there were more happy endings for these poor guys!
I work with so many of them & they are sweet, well mannered dogs when treated properly.
Unfortunately, most seem to end up going out the backdoor because of their underserved "rep" ........


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

AWWW this made my morning. Good luck Jake


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I was holding my breath expecting a bad ending - what a wonderful surprise to find out that it was the happiest circumstance possible!
Have along and happy life Jake!

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Aww, great story


----------

